# What color and weight on butterfly jigs



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

damn I wanted to go to the Flounders tonight to the grouper seminar

but I work in Bon Secour and that's 29 miles west and Flounders is 29 miles east

Getting started with picking up some butterfly jigs, let's say we'll start in 100' to 125' to get a feel for it.

What color and what weight?

single hook or double hooks?

where do you find the best prices?


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

THis was a heck of an article.... hope it helps!

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniques/tips/masters-of-metal-1000065245.html


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Sweetie - I read that two weeks ago waiting for a plane at PNS. That is a must read for folks - luckily we've caught all the fish in the GOM that would bite a jig....














OBTW - I killed the pogies this weekend, time to go chunking... remember this one:



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=13656&posts=22 we need to head out pre-frost!





...as far as asking what Size and color and how and where to folks that are successful at jigging how about asking them if you can date their teen aged daughter? oke



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Stressless (10/13/2008)*Hey Sweetie - I read that two weeks ago waiting for a plane at PNS. That is a must read for folks - luckily we've caught all the fish in the GOM that would bite a jig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob- thanks so much for bringing back such a fond memory!!! That was a great trip and yes we definitely have to make it again before the frost. I have a new jig that Tim at Outcast told me would work great.....we need to try it out..... anyone tried the Shimano Lucanus jig yet? 

Matt (Ocean Man) got me hooked on Braid gator jigs, and they haven't failed me yet for picking up scamp......thanks, Matt!!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Have just gotten started in the jigging, Used the one below last week, got 3 Triggers and a small (28") cobia. Was just doing the mid water column, not trying for grouper, hoping for an AJ out on theFt Walton liberty ship. Believe it was a Bass Pro brand i got this spring.










Tried it yesterday on the bottom near a wreck and something big hit it, probably a grouper. I held onfor 5 minutes before my line snapped, lost the fish and jig. Was using an old rod and not sure what test the line was. Heading out today to get some new line (100+ braid ?) and look for some more of these jigs. Lot of fun when a fish hits one.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Coryphaena (10/13/2008)*THis was a heck of an article.... hope it helps!
> 
> http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniques/tips/masters-of-metal-1000065245.html
> 
> ...


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

persanolly ive had to re-paint all the few butterfly jigs i got i use bright orange powder paint and the big A J's love them and same with the grouper and snappper in deeper water!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have found that the Shimano or knockoff in blue and white is my # 1 and the green and white is my# 2. And for some strange reason the pink works best for snapper. I prefer the 160 gr and a little bigger if the current warrants it.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great thread here...I began jigging last spring after Jimmy @ Boaters World in GB set me up with Williamson Speed Jigs...What an awesome time I had matched up with the rod-n-reel displayed in pic. 320 Penn with Slammer Rod...Iused 750 - 850 Penn Set up and even a6/0 for the AJ's, but hands down for the price and performance you can't beat that set up in the 150' - 200'IMO. I have caught everything on these jigs and will try other jigs mention and thank you Karon for the article. 

I can't wait to get back out there. 

Matt, If your're interested in a free trip to the edge for some jiggin, let me know when as I have 99 gal of fuel to burn before it gets too cold.

Jimmy


----------

